# 12900k with DDR5 points per day



## alexeft (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi people.

If anyone gets a 12900k with ddr5 and runs wcg, please post the ppd that you get.

Thanks.


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well @alexeft I think a fair few of the members here run Ryzen CPUs, myself included..  There's a few Intel CPUs I have here but some are in the servers I have and they are not efficient kings by any means !  

Be interesting to see what a 10, 11 and 12 series can manage...  I believe one of our members runs a 10950k I believe it is..... @BarbaricSoul I think??


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2021)

The PPD is going to be all over the place unless you run set work such as MCM.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2021)

> PolRoger said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a Z690i Aorus Ultra (DDR4) and i5-12600K combo yesterday and I'm not having the type of stability issues that you are describing.
> ...


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> The PPD is going to be all over the place unless you run set work such as MCM.



That isn't no kidding!!! Found that out with the Ryzen's. Hell, one day it will be 46K, then 58K, then 70K, then 35K......... Kind of all over the place.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That isn't no kidding!!! Found that out with the Ryzen's. Hell, one day it will be 46K, then 58K, then 70K, then 35K......... Kind of all over the place.


@stinger I'm sure that your numbers can be explained but it of course looking at the underlying numbers - valid runtime and if you run OPNG then that alone can explain 30K on a low end GPU with a bit of luck.

Edit: ? - this is your numbers...one day off, I suspect OPNG did that. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Well @alexeft I think a fair few of the members here run Ryzen CPUs, myself included..  There's a few Intel CPUs I have here but some are in the servers I have and they are not efficient kings by any means !
> 
> Be interesting to see what a 10, 11 and 12 series can manage...  I believe one of our members runs a 10950k I believe it is..... @BarbaricSoul I think??



I'm running a 10850k with a all core clock of 4.8GHz, it's the only thing I have crunching right now


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2021)

There were a reason for the Polroger link. AL P cores seem to have problem with WCG but strangely enough not one mentioned on the WCG forum. Just saying that you might want to wait until Intel/Microsoft have sorted the scheduler.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2021)

@alexeft There are 19 12th gen Intel running WCG plus some by users not wanting to show CPUs which include our @PolRoger. None of the results are interesting since the ones showing results above 15k also have GPU crunching activated and there are no way to determine how many OPNGs they catch. So if you want to know 1) buy one, 2) wait for results by a team member that have what want to see and that will show it. If you want to investigate they are called something like this _12th Gen Intel(R) Core(tm) i9-12900KF on BOINCStats, example _You can't see what type of memory they use.


----------



## PolRoger (Dec 12, 2021)

W10 was having a scheduling issue running WCG with my i5-12600K where it would load all cores/threads briefly at first, but it would then idle the P-cores and leave just the E-cores loaded. I could disable the E-cores in BIOS and run just the P-cores and WCG would run all 6c/12T @100%. I decided not to wait for a fix and migrated to W11 and the Windows scheduler works as it should where all cores run fully at 100% load.

My i5-12600K is still a work in progress. I'm running on a DDR4 motherboard. It seems to run well with (all-core) P49/E39 3733C16 Gear 1 (2x8GB 1R B-die) ~1.2v Vcore load ~1.1v VCCSA. It can be pushed a little higher but I'm not so sure about the power efficiency on ADL while running WCG long term? Probably something like a tuned memory max @ Gear1 and default Auto settings or some variation of an all-core OC ranging from auto default 45x up to 49x?


I'm running with a GTX 1660Ti on this particular combo. Here are my WCG points on this setup so far:


----------

